# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaje

## domy

Kada će biti ponovno rasprodaja ili više toga nema?

----------


## spajalica

domy kopiram svoj post koji se nalazi na ovom PDF-u. Zbilja se radi na novom modelu, jer ovaj model nam je trenutno dosta manjkav. problem su kradje koje su se dogadjale i koje su nam svima postale problem, kako prodavateljima tako i nama.




> Dragi naši sudionici rasprodaje,
> iako je dosadašnja praksa bila da se rasprodaja održava četiri puta godišnje, na žalost moramo objaviti da se ljetna rasprodaja ovaj put neće održati. Udruga Roda već par mjeseci radi na novom modelu, koji nismo uspjeli realizirati do samog kraja, do datuma na koji ste navikli. Datum jesenske rasprodaje i više detalja oglasit ćemo kroz ljeto.
> Vaš rasprodajni tim Vam želi dugo i toplo ljeto i vidimo se !

----------


## domy

> domy kopiram svoj post koji se nalazi na ovom PDF-u. Zbilja se radi na novom modelu, jer ovaj model nam je trenutno dosta manjkav. problem su kradje koje su se dogadjale i koje su nam svima postale problem, kako prodavateljima tako i nama.


hvala spajalica na odgovoru

----------

